# Corsair H100i



## Rotlicht-Astra (24. Mai 2014)

Ich wollte mal fragen wie viel mehr so eine Wasserkühlung bringt.. Im Moment habe ich einen Mugen 4 drauf und die Temps sind logischerweise recht gut. Ich wollte nun auch garnicht aus P/L Sicht an die Sache rangehen sondern ehr aus Sicht von geringer Temperatur und geringer Lautstärke. 
Das es Designtechnisch besser aussieht spricht natürlich für die H100i, aber wenn es aus Lautstärke und Temperatur Sicht nichts bringt, lass ich es lieber. 

Gruß


----------



## Goyoma (24. Mai 2014)

Welche Cpu hast du denn?
Ich denke der Mugen ist etwas leiser als die WaKü, vielleicht unter Last dann aber etwas lauter.

Die Temps sind mit der WaKü etwas besser.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (24. Mai 2014)

Genau, geringfügig besser als wie mit deinem jetzigen CPU Kühler.
Sind im Endeffekt nur ein paar Grad.

Ich selbst habe auch eine AiO Kühlung und empfinde diese als leise.
Allerdings habe ich auch die Lüfter des Radiators gegen sehr leise getauscht.


----------



## Rotlicht-Astra (24. Mai 2014)

Mh.. Okay dann wurde es sich fur mich nur aus rein optischer Sicht lohnen.. Gucken ob ich mal Geld dafür über hab.


----------

